# Alley pups!



## windfallhavs

Hey everyone!

Alley is due to have her puppies tomorrow and I am hoping that I can get some positive thoughts headed my way! X-ray shows 8 puppies and I am a little anxious about getting everyone here safely. Wish us luck...and I will post some pictures when the little guys get here!


----------



## pjewel

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way for an uneventful delivery. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of the new babies.


----------



## Havtahava

You're going to have your hands full. Hee hee!

You know I'm crossing my fingers for everything to go well. I can't wait to hear your news next week!


----------



## Leeann

Wow 8 puppies… We are definitely sending good thought and vibes your way for a safe and healthy delivery.
Now I am not sure if I should be looking at any puppy pictures though. I am going to be only about 3 hr drive from you soon. I may get tempted to jump in the car and drive up to steal one of the cuties. Better hold the pictures back from Missy also, she may try and bribe me to go get one for her also :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

Anxious to see the "outcome"......prayers for Alley to have a successful delivery and healthy babies!


----------



## casperkeep

Hey we are sending good thoughts and a safe delivery for all eight puppies. Hey Leeann you can pick me up on the way too....I am always ready to look at some cute puppies!!!!


----------



## trueblue

Yay! New puppy pics! Hope Alley has a comfortable and safe delivery.


----------



## maryam187

Wishing your mommy, yourself and all the 8 cutie pies a speedy delivery with the best outcome for all!


----------



## Missy

Don't you dare hold any pictures back from me!!!! If there is a little buttercup jr there, I may get on a plane and actually join the Puppy snatching league. 8 pups. WOW -- that is truly a Windfall... Who's the Daddy? 

Sending you calming nurturing thoughts sweet little Ally, you will do great!!!


----------



## ama0722

Wow! I bet you are anxious. I hope everything is as smooth as can be! I hope we get lots of photos too!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: New puppies! :whoo:

8 puppies----wow!:faint::clap2:

Hoping for a easy delivery.........:angel:


----------



## marjrc

Positive thoughts will be sent for a healthy delivery. 8 puppies is definitely going to be a handful, but man, I can't wait for the pictures!! :biggrin1: 

Good luck with everything - rest while you can!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - 8 puppies. Best wishes for an uneventful whelping - give your sweet girl a hug for us. Can't wait to see the pictures. Do you have a litter theme yet?


----------



## Leslie

Prayers and best thoughts being sent for a safe, uneventful delivery and for 8 of the healthiest puppies ever!


----------



## kelrobin

Wow . . . 8 puppies!!! Is that a big litter for a Hav? My Jackson was a solo birth . . . C-section for mom. Guess they are all different. Best wishes for a safe, healthy delivery of all the babies and for Alley. Can't wait to see them . . .


----------



## mckennasedona

Sending best wishes for a safe and smooth delivery and eight healthy puppies. I can't wait for photos.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Best wishes for a safe and easy delivery. I've been meaning to get to Chi town. Now I'll have eight more reasons to visit! Can't wait for photos.


----------



## Lina

That's a lot of puppies! I'll be hoping for an easy and safe birth for all!


----------



## mybella

Sending positive thoughts and well wishes your way! I can't wait to see the pictures. 8 puppies - that is a lot!


----------



## Poornima

Wishing a healthy delivery and healthy puppies! All the best.


----------



## ginny

Wow! eight puppies, is that a record? I have heard that six or seven puppies is a large litter. 

Strong positive thoughts and wishes for an easy delivery and very healthy puppies!


----------



## DAJsMom

Best wishes for a safe delivery of all the puppies!


----------



## marjrc

ginny said:


> Wow! eight puppies, is that a record? I have heard that six or seven puppies is a large litter.
> 
> Strong positive thoughts and wishes for an easy delivery and very healthy puppies!


Martina, on the forum here, had her mom deliver 10 Hav puppies!!! Unreal.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Sending positive energy your way for a safe delivery and healthy pups!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Hoping and wishing that Alley has a safe and speedy delivery and that all the pups are healthy and sound!

Congrats! :whoo: I can't wait to see those little faces! hoto:

Wanda


----------



## Thumper

Ahh!

YAY!

Email me some pics  PUhleeeasse?!??! :kiss:  I'll definately check back this thread. I can't wait to see. I know they will be gorgeous!

Kara


----------



## PMcCoy

Sending nothing but positive thoughts and wishes your way. I can't wait to see photos. 

Good Luck! 

Peggy


----------



## EstrellaVila

Sending positive thoughts. I am so excited for you guys!! 8 puppies will be lots of poopies!


----------



## Miss Paige

Sending tons of postive thoughts & wishes to both mom & the new babies coming and to the humom & family waiting for the new darling little ones.

Pat
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## michi715

Wishing you, mom, and the new puppies all the best!!!


----------



## Diana

Sending best wishes to Alley and her pups for a safe delivery! I saw Alley and Brutus on your website, they are stunning. I can't wait to see pictures of their pups!


----------



## ivyagogo

I want one!!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Good luck!!!! Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## windfallhavs

We have 2 girls and 1 boy so far...will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Judy A

Yea, they are on their way.....can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Missy

Ohhhh Alley sweetie! we're with you in spirit. (you too Diane...just breathe)


----------



## windfallhavs

5 girls, 2 boys...just waiting on the last one (if the vet counted correctly, that is!)....keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## kelrobin

Ooooh can't wait to see . . .


----------



## Missy

ohhhhhhhh!!!! I am so excited.


----------



## LuvCicero

WOW...8 little lickers. I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## maryam187

OOOOOHHHH how exciting! I got goose bumps! Hope the last one is out by now and all are getting ready for their first hoto: BTW, just letting everyone know I'm the proud new owner of all the boys :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Congratulations on the 7 puppies, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Havtahava

How exciting Diane!


----------



## Lina

Diane that is wonderful! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Melissa Miller

WOW.... Im glad you didnt go to the movies today!  

MUST.SEE.PHOTOS.SOON

Miss you guys!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Congrats Diane - hugs to Alley and all the new pups...be there seven or eight!


----------



## pjewel

How exciting! I can't wait to see pictures. Hope it was an easy delivery.


----------



## Judy A

Diane...everything OK?


----------



## Havtahava

I was starting to worry too, so I started counting the timing backwards. If you look at the timing of her first post announcing that three were here (just after 4am), it was pretty early in the morning, which means that Alley was probably in hard labor for a good chunk of the night, if not all of it. I bet Diane is finally getting a nap.


----------



## Lilly's mom

I am so excited. Can't wait to see pictures.:cheer2: :dance: :clap2:


----------



## Havtahava

Diane just called me and has good news. Not sure how long before she can post, but I'll leave the update for her to share. 

Congratulations Diane & Alley!


----------



## windfallhavs

WHEW! We are back from the vet...we ended up having to do a c-section to get Puppy #8 out. Alley was just too tired from whelping the other 7 to push the little guy out...so we had to have a little help!

I am happy to report that mom and all 8 puppies are doing well...final count 5 girls 3 boys! As soon as everyone gets a chance to recover (me included! LOL), I will post pictures! We have some really pretty brindles and sables!


----------



## Judy A

Glad to hear that all is well......look forward to seeing all the babies... 

we were posting at the same time.....so happy to hear the c-section went OK. I love the brindle's and sable's..sure wish I could have another puppy!


----------



## ginny

So happy to hear the happy ending! You must be having an adrenaline crash right about now.

Hope all continues to go well for Alley and her family.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Sooooo glad to hear Ally is doing well and her babies are all healthy. She must be one exhausted Mom, as I'm sure you are also Diane. 
Can't wait for pictures of the little furbabies after everyone gets some much needed rest.


----------



## maryam187

:clap2: I'm glad to hear all went well. I have a thing for male puppies born via C-Section ya know? Can you just keep him for me until mid-September when I'm back? Pleeeaaase...


----------



## Posh's Mom

Congrats Diane and Alley. I most definitely have a thing for brindles...
So happy to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## Missy

Oh, I can understand how Alley might be a but tired after 7. I am so happy all went well and everyone can rest. I can wait to see all those brindles and sables.


----------



## Lina

That is wonderful that they are all out safe and healthy! Can't wait to see the pictures... I bet they are just gorgeous!


----------



## Julie

I bet they are each as adorable as the next! Congrats on the litter and the Momma doing well........:clap2::whoo::clap2:


----------



## DAJsMom

Glad to hear that all eight are here safely!! Congratulations and get some rest!


----------



## Leeann

Congrats Diane & Alley, glad to hear all is ok and doing well. Oh I cant wait to see some pictures, I know they are going to drive me crazy wanting one but what's a girl to do.


----------



## LuvCicero

Glad all went well and hope you get some nap time for yourself. I'm looking forward to seeing 8 new cuties.


----------



## irnfit

So glad everything came out all right :biggrin1: Can't wai to see pup pics. IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha

Diane Congratulations on all 8 babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

CONGRATULATIONS!  I am so very glad that everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Cogratulations Diane and Alley, glad to hear everything worked out okay. Looking forward to lots of updates.


----------



## mellowbo

YIPEE!!! PUPPIES, PUPPIES, PUPPIES
SAVE ONE FOR ME!!!:whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Can't wait to see them all! Sounds like you could be a reality show-like John & Kate Plus 8!!!


----------



## michi715

HOORAY!!!!:whoo:


----------



## good buddy

Congratulations!! I can't wait to see pictures of the cuteness!! Thank goodness puppy no. 8 is out and fine, I'll bet that was one scary drive to the vets! Get some rest Diane, you and Ally deserve it!


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, on top of that, if I recall correctly, Diane's vet is 45 minutes away!


----------



## LuvCicero

I know you have your hands full -- and that you are tired. You know this is going to be a busy thread.  I think all of us will enjoy watching 8 little cuties grow and change. I'm already wanting one -- site unseen. When I do get to see them, I will want two or three!!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations! I can't wait to see what they look like <hint> :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Congratulations! 

I bet she was tired! 8 Pups is quite a labor and delivery. She deserves a darn medal. That's more kids than I have!!! lol

Kara


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Congratulations Diane & Alley! I'm so glad everything turned out well. Get some rest!


----------



## Melissa Miller

OK Time to wake up! You had enough rest... we need PHOTOS! 5 Girls... wow! 

i don't have puppy fever
i don't have puppy fever
i don't have puppy fever
i don't have puppy fever
i don't have puppy fever
i don't have puppy fever
i don't have puppy fever
i don't have puppy fever
Im going to keep chanting that...


----------



## Missy

I DO have puppy fever!
I DO have puppy fever!
I DO have puppy fever!
I DO have puppy fever!
I DO have puppy fever!
I DO have puppy fever!

IWAP!!!!


----------



## windfallhavs

I was actually thinking about doing an Eight is Enough theme....working on names but I am thinking:

Boys: Tommy, Nicky, Davey

Girls: Abby, Merry, Joannie, Susie, Lizzie

I am taking pics in a few...I will post them later tonight!


----------



## Doggie Nut

CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED ALL THE ACTION! 5 GIRLS! THREE BOYS! HOW EXCITING! I LOVE YOUR PUPPIES TOO! SABLES & BRINDLES.....BE STILL MY HEART! OH HOW I WISH I COULD......BUT I CAN'T! PICS, PICS!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Any Pics yet???? Inquiring minds "HAV" to know!!


----------



## ama0722

Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see photos of your big puppy family!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc

*Congratulations!!!!! *

Oh my gosh, a 45 minute drive to the vet's ! How scary! I'm so relieved to read that all went well for Alley and the pups are fine. I'm sure you need the rest, Diane.


----------



## casperkeep

Congrats on the bundles of joy.....I can't wait to see pictures. I hope all is doing well. I hope you are getting your rest as well!!!


----------



## maryam187

Ahem.....cough....cough....small hint: hoto:


----------



## Missy

hmmmm, mmmm, mmmm, mmmm --- you have me whining like a wee pup for pictures.... 

Everyone OK?


----------



## MaddiesMom

Just saw this thread and was going to wish you good luck with Alley's pups, but as I finished reading, I saw they are already born! It sounds as if she had some beautiful puppies. Yes, when you get time, we'd love some pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## Kathy

Congrats Diane, now where are those pictures?????????


----------



## windfallhavs

HEHE I am actually going to be taking them in a few minutes....I will not torture you for that much longer! HEHEHE!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Diane! As soon as you post those, I'll send you the new Mousse pix. How's that for a trade?


----------



## windfallhavs

Ok...here they are! Sorry for the poor quality of the pics, I had to use different blankets so I could tell the boys from the girls. I will take better ones and a group shot tomorrow!

The girls:


----------



## windfallhavs

The boys:


----------



## Lilly's mom

So precious.


----------



## Doggie Nut

What an amazingly gorgeous litter! LOVE the colors! I will enjoy watching them grow and change!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh my Diane they are precious. That last little boy is MINE! Just something about him is so striking. And I love the Eight is Enough theme.


----------



## ama0722

They are so precious. I am going to love to watch them grow!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Awww, they are darling!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gorgeous pups! Congratulations again!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Congrats they are beautiful. I bet you are just so proud.


----------



## Lina

Oh my goodness how precious! I love the beautiful colors.


----------



## good buddy

Wow they're all beautiful! Even the boys!!


----------



## Thumper

Gorgeous! Just precious! 

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh my Diane they are precious. That last little boy is MINE! Just something about him is so striking. And I love the Eight is Enough theme.


Lisa he is the one that caught my eye also.

Diane they are all so adorable, I love all the color. A few of them remind me so much of Monte when he was born with that little patch of white on the back of the neck.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They are so cute, brought tears my eyes! I can't wait to show my daughter when she wakes up. Good thing you're in Chicago or I'd be begging to have one! They are precious. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Judy A

Diane, they are going to be so much fun to watch grow......hint, hint.....I love the colorings and so wish that one of them was mine!!


----------



## casperkeep

I loved all the cute pics. I am excited to watch them grow and see their different dogalities blossom!!! Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Missy

WOW- what a nice way to start my day. IWAP!!! the first or the last girl please!!!!


----------



## trueblue

Oh my gosh, now IWAP too!! Diane, they are beautiful...I can't wait to see pics of them as they grow.


----------



## maryam187

IWAP! More specifically the first boy please! :baby:


----------



## JanB

Diane, beautiful pups! But we already knew those two produced gorgeous puppies didn't we? :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

I love how all of the boys have that blaze on their head! The third girl is going to be striking, isn't she?

Mousse waves hello to his brothers & sisters!


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, how adorable. I wish they were all at my house. Cicero needs a friend that can run faster that the two older retired people that can't keep their hands off of him. :biggrin1:
I will be checking to see how they change and grow. I wish I lived next door to you so I could be the pet sitter.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh my...... what a beautiful litter. I love their coloring and markings.
Congratulations Diane and Alley.


----------



## Diana

They are so gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## CaseysMom

Sweet, sweet, sweet. I could eat them up with a spoon!


----------



## mybella

They are all so beautiful and adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!!! They are adorable. :hug:


----------



## Missy

OK--- I trust Kimberly-- I will take the 3rd girl.


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Missy! Between the white on the back of her neck, the blaze of white on her head and the white on her muzzle, I think that particular pup is going to be quite eye-catching.


----------



## windfallhavs

LOL I am kinda partial to the third boy right now...you can't really see their markings all that well from the pictures, but he has white on the tips of his feet and on the tip of his tail in addition to the white on his face. Everyone is getting lots of love and attention, they are gaining weight and getting more fat and sassy! I am having a hard time leaving for work because I want to stay home with the puppies. This work stuff is cutting into my puppy enjoyment time! LOL

I will take a group shot when I get home tonight!


----------



## Mijo's Mom

They are so adorable! I can't wait for the group shot!!! 

Connie


----------



## Julie

They are so cute! I like them all! ----I'm not fussy! I'll just take 1 of each!:becky:


----------



## michi715

OMG!!! They are beautiful!


----------



## mckennasedona

Awww, they are just precious. Congratulations again.


----------



## dboudreau

One good thing about being behind on the posts, I only had to scroll faster to see the pups. They are totally adorable. Congratulations!!!!!!! It looks like there maybe a pup or two that would fit into my house.


----------



## Kathy

Hey you, love the pictures!!! Nicely marked with those lovely blazes. Are you bringing them to National, as they will be old enough for us all to drool over and get our puppy fix!!!! <grin>


----------



## Missy

Now that may even tempt me to get off my butt and go to nationals... 8 alley pups to swoon over.


----------



## kelrobin

Cutiesssss!!! They are so adorable . . . congrats . . . know you are having fun. Wish I could add one of the little girls.


----------



## joanwildest

Congrats on the new family! :clap2: They are gorgeous! 

Set aside girl #4 for me! :becky:


----------



## Melissa Miller

I have to miss Nationals this year  WHAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the photos. I have my eye on one girl and one boy. 
You will have your hands full!


----------



## EstrellaVila

OMG sooo cute!!! I love the white blaze, it is adorable. It will grow into a white mohawk in no time. IWAP!


----------



## Sissygirl

Congratulations - they are precious!!


----------



## irnfit

Congrats, Diane, they are beautiful.


----------



## Missy

hey Diane!!! where is that group shot you promised? fix...must have alley pups fix...


----------



## RickR

Congratulations, they are so cute.


----------



## marjrc

What precious little babies!! Oh, I don't blame you one bit for not wanting to go to work, Diane. 

I love their colors. They all seem to have some brindle or some browns on them. CUTE !


----------



## windfallhavs

Thank you everyone for the congrats! Things have been a bit hectic lately, but I will be posting updated photos tonight! Mom and pups are doing terrific!!!


----------



## maryam187

Hey guys, I think we should all go to Chicago sometime soon, Diane's got 15 puppies to snatch! :spy:


----------



## Missy

I"m with you maryam!!! when do we go? :spy::flypig:


----------



## Lilly's mom

maryam187 said:


> Hey guys, I think we should all go to Chicago sometime soon, Diane's got 15 puppies to snatch! :spy:


I want to go too.:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

I"m in for a puppy snatching trip. I've got way too many people I need to visit in Chicago, just gives me another excuse!


----------



## Judy A

How about some bar hopping first to get up the nerve.......


(I'm not big into bars, but while in Chicago, I love to try different beers and nobody knows me!):biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'd love the bar part but my DH would kill me if I returned with a puppy! Perhaps I could blame it on the bars????


----------



## CinnCinn

OMGosh, I found myself scrolling very fast through this thread looking for pictures!
They are adorable! Congratulations!

When you get a minute - love to see more photos!


----------



## windfallhavs

I only have one photo for the moment....basket full of puppies! 

Sire of the litter is our Brutus (Ch. Waltrons Brute Force), this is a repeat of the litter that I had in November.


----------



## Judy A

It looks like a big bowl of chocolate and carmel...yummy! Just beautiful!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Wow! Gorgeous colors! That is a beautiful litter!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Awwww........ love, love their colors!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Beautiful colors! I love them.


----------



## juliav

Love the picture, love the puppy colors...gotta have some chocolate!!!!


----------



## trueblue

OMG...Gorgeous!! IWAP!! Put me down for a brindle...please???


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh those sleeping puppies are way too cute...although I did have a thought for poor mom - can you imagine how she feels if they all wake up hungry at once? MOO!


----------



## Missy

Save a Brindle girl for me. (the one kimberly noted would be good.) IWAP!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

maryam187 said:


> Hey guys, I think we should all go to Chicago sometime soon, Diane's got 15 puppies to snatch! :spy:


15??  Help I was on vacation for a week did I miss the announcement of more puppies? Somone point me in the right direction.


----------



## Missy

Eva pups Leeann. needless to say I am in a big state of IWAP!!!!

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4860


----------



## Leeann

Thank you Missy.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay twist my arm, Posh can have a brindle brother...


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Wow! What beautiful colors!


----------



## CinnCinn

All I can say is IWAP!!! Sounds like there is a long line!


----------



## michi715

I love the colors...very pretty!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh, they are luscious!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila

What gorgeous pups!! They do look like a bowl of yummy deserts.


----------



## JASHavanese

windfallhavs said:


> The boys:


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww puppy breath! They're all beautiful


----------



## JanB

Gorgeous puppies!


----------



## windfallhavs

Thanks everyone!

I am in the midst of a photo shoot, but thought I would share the boys with you! I'll post the girls a bit later!


----------



## LuvCicero

BEAUTIFUL BABIES !!!!


----------



## windfallhavs

Well, I think there is a conspiracy here against me. I came downstairs to take pics of the girls, and everyone is crashed out sleeping. Here are a few different sleeping group shots instead. As you can see, some of these puppies just don't know how to relax!


----------



## michi715

They are too cute! I love the white down the boys' noses!


----------



## Lina

I love them all! Great colors.


----------



## Kathy

Ahhhhhhhhh, darling, but man how time flies, it doesn't seem like they should be old enough to have their eye's open!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh Lordie Be! Those babies are the cutest little butterballs I've seen in awhile! They are ALL my fav colors too! I'm smitten!


----------



## Carol

Beautiful Diane! Simply beautiful!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Diane - it's amazing that the boys all got the same white stripe on their forehead and it seems each got four white paws. Is that from dad or mom? The girls are reach out kissable. Simply beautiful puppies. Congrats again.


----------



## trueblue

Oooh!! I found Cricket's boyfriend...boy #1! Thanks for sharing the pics. They are all beautiful.


----------



## ama0722

Looks like a lot of pied fun  I do love the blazes down the face too!


----------



## Missy

Diane, IWAP!!! IWAP the little girl with the white collar and her head on ledge!!! please, please, please!!!! Oh they are all just beautiful.


----------



## Leslie

Oh! Be still my heart! These puppies are to die for! Diane, you can put me down for any one of those adorable little boys :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl

congrats, gorgeous litter! how mommy?


----------



## Ditto's Mom

My, my, what a beautiful litter, just gorgous. Love their markings and colors.
I love them all!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

UPDATES? Please!


----------



## Missy

Hey Diane!!! they must be little fuzzballs by now. Can we see more pictures??? PLEASE!


----------



## trueblue

Missy said:


> Hey Diane!!! they must be little fuzzballs by now. Can we see more pictures??? PLEASE!


Yeah, please???


----------



## gelbergirl

I checked this thread this morning and now this evening . . . where are the little furball baby havanese pics ??? we need the pics!


----------



## hedygs

I would love to see some more pics. They are adorable. Chicago is pretty close for me. Maybe I'll visit which would be far better then a picture, right?


----------



## windfallhavs

LOL! They are eating puppy mush and doing great! I am setting up their puppy pen tonight, I'll snap some pictures! Stay tuned!


----------



## Leeann

Diane I would be more than happy to come out and take pictures of all the pups for you, my fee is very small, has four legs and a tail


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh boy! My fav thing.....puppy pics!!


----------



## Havtahava

hedygs said:


> I would love to see some more pics. They are adorable. Chicago is pretty close for me. Maybe I'll visit which would be far better then a picture, right?


Oh, I'd vote for you to go for it. I can vouch for Diane (windfallhavs) and I can vouch for Hedy! Hedy would be in puppy heaven though. Diane might recruit you for a quick repreive if you were willing to come in a couple more weeks when all the puppy poop needs picking up, so you might want to make visiting arrangements sooner than later! LOL


----------



## hedygs

Havtahava said:


> Oh, I'd vote for you to go for it. I can vouch for Diane (windfallhavs) and I can vouch for Hedy! Hedy would be in puppy heaven though. Diane might recruit you for a quick repreive if you were willing to come in a couple more weeks when all the puppy poop needs picking up, so you might want to make visiting arrangements sooner than later! LOL


LOL! Thanks for the tip Kimberly. :biggrin1:


----------



## windfallhavs

A couple pictures!


----------



## windfallhavs

A few more! They are 5 weeks old on Saturday, man how time flies!


----------



## Havtahava

Great pictures, Diane!

Is the dark one with the white blaze down the head a female? It reminds me of Cali!


----------



## ama0722

They are adorable and what a great set up!


----------



## juliav

Diane,

They are adorable!!!! I just love the two puppies with white blazes running down their heads.


----------



## gelbergirl

They are growing up beautifully !
kisses to them all!


----------



## Leeann

They are so adorable. Could you pick the most fiesty one and deliver him/her to me in Richmond?


----------



## Missy

Ohhhhh I so needed this today!!!!! I want the dark brown girl with the blaze please!!!


----------



## Lina

Oh they are all adorable! I want one of each.


----------



## michi715

Awww..what cuties!


----------



## Doggie Nut

You produce some of the prettiest hav pups I have ever seen! Someday......


----------



## Judy A

THey are just gorgeous, Diane....oh, would I love to have one of them!!!


----------



## Kathy

Don't ya just love those faces???!!!! They are having so much fun!!!


----------



## JAEwton

They are so cute. How is the Momma doing now that it is all over with. Wow eight...and I thought 4 was ruff. Hope you all get ton's of sleep before they all get going like mine do late in the night.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh my...... what cuties, just darling. I love them all!


----------



## marjrc

Diane, they are gorgeous!! They are having so much fun. Wow. So many puppies!!! They might be beautiful, but I'll bet they make a racket. Oh, what fun you'll have when the poopies start. lol 

I absolutely love the darker sables/browns. Just beautiful! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh wow - beautiful puppies. I adore the last shot - the puppy at the top center - is it a girl or a boy?


----------



## windfallhavs

That is a girl...if she turns out, she may end up in the show ring. Ya never know! 

Alley stopped nursing the babies over the weekend...they are so rambunctious they are hard to keep up with! They woke up at 5am this morning making quite the racket to let me know they wanted breakfast. Eva's puppies are just starting on solid food...give it a week and I'm going to have 15 poop machines running around my house! I may need to join a support group of some kind after this!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh goodness, Diane. It seems like they were just born and now they're demanding food from you? Time flies!

Can't wait to see if she ends up in the show ring!


----------



## Lina

Diane, I totally envy you all those puppy kisses, but I don't envy you all that puppy poop! Man, that's a lot of clean up.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Ohhh....a little girl. What fun. Sure hope she grows out the way you want. Give those little poop machines a hug from me!


----------



## Posh's Mom

They are gorgeous. I love the really dark one with the lighter eyebrows. Stunning!


----------



## Missy

*August surprise?*

Hey Diane, I think it's time for new pictures of your gorgeous pups!!! Whatcha think?


----------



## Me&2Girls

I agree with Missy. How's my favorite little girl doing? Do you have a litter theme and I just don't remember?


----------

